#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Θέμα στο QGIS

## ΧΡΥΣΑ1

Kαλησπέρα σας,

Είμαι προπτυχιακή φοιτήτρια Σατμ. Προσπαθώ να κάνω υψογραφική καμπύλη και στο QGIS 3.10.1 στην πολυγωνοποίηση των ισουψών μου παραλείπει ήδη ψηφιοποιημένες ισουψείς δίνοντας μου λιγότερα πολύγωνα. Μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει που μπορεί να υπάρχει πιθανό λάθος. :Χαρούμενος:  Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------

